# Best food for overly skinny dog?



## Fredsmama (Aug 22, 2009)

We just got Fred today from a local rescue..hes a Jackopoo and hes thin...pretty thin but healthy otherwise so the vet says....

What kind of food would you give a dog that you are trying to get to a healthy weight? Puppy food? food with more protein? Fat? He was being feed just store brand dry at the rescue and gained a bit of weight from being horrible thin from where he was rescued from. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Id say puppy food as it has more protien. Make sure its a good quality one theres lots of posts on here about the good and bad ones .
My pups have dry food with a little bit of natures diet mixed in to make it more tasty. 

Hes a lovely looking little dog, congratulations on rescuing him


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats on your rescue dog!!!
If the dog has no allergies and you want a all round great food with good calorie count...I say Innova would be a good brand. My dog gained 7 lbs in 6 months.


----------



## sersmith (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations on rescuing Fred!!
I agree on the Innova comment. Their Evo has a high protein content. We used to feed ours that, but switched to Innova Adult as most of ours are seniors now: two of them lost a couple of pounds in just a couple of weeks. 'Course we adjusted the food allowance then. 

Sidenote: The Innova makes for smaller 'poops' to clean up too!


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I agree, Innova Evo is a really good choice. That's what I feed my high energy 17 month old Boston and he's doing great!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I also agree with Innova or Innova EVO. They are both great foods! One is with grain, normal protein, while EVO is high protein, grainless. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

The only way I was able to put weight on Akira is feed him raw after he bacame way too thin on Orijen


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Try VF Complete Performance or Active Adult, Performance is 30-20 and 632 K/cals per cup and Active is 26-15 and 576 K/cals per cup. www.arkat.com

Protein and Fat aren't always the answer, depending on which food you feed.


----------

